# Dar de alta/baja un coche



## agilaranda

Hola, trabajo en una Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico, y de vez en cuando viene algún extranjero para hacer trámites; entre otros, está la opción de dar de baja o dar de alta un vehículo, pero no tengo claro cómo realizar la traducción al inglés, incluso después de haber hecho la consulta en Wordreference.

A ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar.

Gracias.


----------



## Heredianista

Hola agilaranda,

*¡Bienvenida/o al foro! *Espero que lo encuentres útil y que sigas participando. : )

Quisiera ayudarte con esta pregunta, pero no sé, en realidad, lo que significa "dar de baja o dar de alta un vehículo". Si me lo puedes explicar, tal vez puedo sugerir si equivalente en inglés. 

Saludos,
~H.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

_Register _= dar de alta.
_De-register_ = dar de baja.
_Scrapping _ó _disposal _= desguace.


----------



## Heredianista

Jom said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Register _= dar de alta.
> _De-register_ = dar de baja.
> _Scrapping _ó _disposal _= desguace.



Very useful! Thank you, Jom.


----------



## agilaranda

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## zumac

agilaranda said:


> Hola, trabajo en una Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico, y de vez en cuando viene algún extranjero para hacer trámites; entre otros, está la opción de dar de baja o dar de alta un vehículo, pero no tengo claro cómo realizar la traducción al inglés, incluso después de haber hecho la consulta en Wordreference.
> 
> A ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar.
> 
> Gracias.


In the most common of terms, especially those used in Information Technology:
Dar de alta means add.
Dar de baja means delete.

In this case, a vehicle is either being added to the files of the Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico or it is being deleted.

By the way, there are only three functions that you can do to a record in a file: add, change, delete. You might decide to change the names of the functions, but only these three are applicable.

Saludos.


----------



## Heredianista

Very helpful, zumac! Thanks.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

zumac said:


> In the most common of terms, especially those used in Information Technology:
> Dar de alta means add.
> Dar de baja means delete.
> 
> In this case, a vehicle is either being added to the files of the Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico or it is being deleted.
> 
> By the way, there are only three functions that you can do to a record in a file: add, change, delete. You might decide to change the names of the functions, but only these three are applicable.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Y sí, típica terminología en México también.
Y no sólo para vehículos. Las personas también se dan de alta o de baja, como en el seguro social, por ejemplo.
Esta pregunta se ha dado de alta innumerables veces acá mismo.


----------



## EliTrans

Solo una nota! seria "unregister", not "deregister"


----------



## yalvar

Buenas,

He estado mirando en la web gubernamental del Reino Unido correspondiente a asuntos sobre vehículos (Cancel your vehicle tax and get a refund - GOV.UK) y he encontrado lo siguiente:

Dar de baja un vehículo (por venta, robo, etc.) parece que podría ser "cancel a vehicle tax". Según este enlace de wordreference entiendo que también podría llamarse "tax vehicle write-off"??

write off - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

Otras consideraciones:
insurance write-off: siniestro total, dado por la compañía de seguros (por accidente o robo, p.ej.)
scrapped: desguazado.

Por otra parte, "dar de alta un coche/vehículo", según este enlace (Tax your vehicle - GOV.UK) sería "tax a vehicle" o simplemente "vehicle registration" según este otro enlace (Vehicle registration - GOV.UK) ??


----------



## gato radioso

As far as I know, when you make an inscription in a public register of any kind, you:

Sign-up

When you cancel your inscription, you:

Sign-off.


----------



## Bevj

gato radioso said:


> As far as I know, when you make an inscription in a public register of any kind, you:
> 
> Sign-up
> 
> When you cancel your inscription, you:
> 
> Sign-off.


Una persona, sí, pero no un coche.
Creo que _register_ es la palabra correcta.
Y _tax a vehicle_ significa pagar los impuestos relevantes.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok, 
entonces sería register/unregister a car, para poner en vigor/cancelar una inscripción en un registro público, que en España es estatal. Posteriormente, pero siendo un acto distinto, hay que pagar un impuesto anual, que es municipal.


----------



## pauula16

Hola buenas, necesitaba conocer esta traducción también. Entonces para dar de baja un coche que sería lo correcto "unregister a car" o "deregister a car". He visto que se utilizan ambas, pero no sé cuál es más exacta y correcta

Por lo que he deducido, deregister es una manera más coloquial en lo que se refiere a dar de baja un coche Cada sía se aprende algo nuevo dicen jijiji


----------

